# Anderson ranch waiting



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have decided to get over my terrible bad 2 weeks and ignore dreading kidding and forcing myself to get in the mood of kidding! I was excited a few weeks ago then that just went down the drain so I'm getting that back. Of course once I decided this I went out to take pictures and my camera died! But I wasn't getting me down and choose to not get upset that I can't find my charger!!! So let's just pretend these are great pictures  they really annoy me but I'm going with it.
Ok to the point of this! I have 57 does bred and they start in two weeks! I'm thinking the time is going to fly this time since I have nothing ready yet. But weather is good and should be ready in no time.
So first off here are the lucky dogs








Gizmo









Mister









And the new baby Yoshi. He's not a midget I swear he was a year old when I let him make me some babies

Now time for the best pictures you have seen! Im not going to blow it up with every doe so tried getting group shots and the ones that are due the soonest. For better pictures and most of the does (there's a few I still haven't gotten decent pics of) 
http://www.andersonranchboers.com/does.html


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And for their due dates
Mcgee X mister 3/22 
Bugs X mister 3/22
Booboo X mister 3/22
Lulu X Mister 3/22
Polly X mister 3/22
Rainbow X mister 3/22
Kenzie X mister 3/22 or 4/17
Sissy X mister 3/22
Snow White X mister 3/23 or 3/28
Nutters X mister 3/23
Fancy X mister 3/23
Stars X mister 3/23 or 4/5
Puzzle X mister 3/26
Diamond X mister 3/26 or 4/20
Short cake X mister 3/26
Mona X mister 3/27
Diva X mister 3/27
Kaykay X mister 3/27
Spots X yoshi 3/27
Red X mister 3/27
Surprise X mister 3/27 (or a later date but I thought she was sterile but blood test said bred)
Comet X yoshi 3/27
Robin X yoshi 3/27
Sandy X mister 3/27
Charlot X mister 3/27 or 4/18
Bon bon X mister 3/27
Chunk X yoshi 3/27 or 4/4
Pixie X mister 3/28
Patches X yoshi 3/27
Thunder X yoshi 3/28
Broadway X yoshi 3/28
Kisses X mister 3/30
Cherry X mister 4/1
Trouble X mister 4/3
Elvira X yoshi 4/5
Dutches X gizmo 4/5
Cinderella X mister 4/18
Lolly X gizmo 4/20
Snuggles X gizmo 4/20
Pinkie X mister 5/2
Godiva X yoshi 5/3
Maxine X yoshi 7/8
Gigi X yoshi 7/8 
Gypsy X yoshi 7/8
And my unknowns :/
Raven X yoshi
Bubbles X yoshi
Twilight X yoshi
Carmella X mister
Black doe X yoshi
Bling X yoshi
Pebbles X yoshi
Anna X mister
Mama X mister
Trudy X mister
Spanky X mister
Xena X mister


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Following!!! I have to wait until June so this will be so much fun for me to indulge in for the mean time!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are going to be busy! Everyone looks great! Good luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Holy. Moly. I only have 4 due in June (maybe 3, I think one miscarried...) And I'm a wreck. 

I hope you have LOTS of helpers!!!!!!!

May God grant you many (MANY) safe deliveries and good mamas!

Oh...and your bucks are GORGEOUS. You are making me want boers!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Holy moley!!! I love a pregnant boer though they are just the cutest!.
There is a lady around me that breeds a lot like that at once too, and she has had the most freaking doelings ever while everyone else is having bucklings lol good thing for her because dairy goats. I am over here just waiting for one single stinking doe to kid and it is driving me insane!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! They look great! You'll be drowning in kids soon!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys!! I'm actually not liking them all going at once and that first day they all came into heat I just didn't know how to stop it lol I was going to just take the buck away but I figured that was just asking for trouble on making mister mean which he's the kind of guy that just wants to be left alone.
I will actually have no help! My husband wasn't very good on timing his vacation time. He's on it right now and will go back to work the 21. Right now I'm just hoping I catch up on sleep. I've been sick and I have a baby goat with a broken leg in the bathroom which is right by my bedroom so I hear her little cast thumping around all night lol I'm considering moving my bed into the living room


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, that is a lot of babies on the way, busy, busy.
They all look good. But I swear, one looks a lot like an alpaca. LOL.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

she's pretty sure she is a goat  I've gotten her a boyfriend and then a buddy but she down right beats the crap out of others. I figure she is worth the feed for her entertainment spitting on the cows when they get close to the fence and watch the horses try and figure out what she is. Honestly she is a life saver though because she always knows who's going into labor and stays with them. It's easier to notice a alpaca not at the feeder then which one isn't there lol


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Oh my gosh! You are going to be busy! I hope your luck turns around and things go smoothly. Good luck!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

PippasCubby said:


> Oh my gosh! You are going to be busy! I hope your luck turns around and things go smoothly. Good luck!


Thank you  I keep saying that was my big bad luck it's smooth sailing now, let's see if it works


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck my kidding time doesn't start again till July!!!!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

O-my-goodness! I can't imagine having that many does! I thought I had a lot this year at 6!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow!! :shocked:

Those are some big girls!!!
I can hardly imagine having that many due at one time!! You poor thing!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Now that I am done I can not wait to watch all of your babies start coming. I wish you were closer I want an all black doe.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly if everything goes well I'll be in 7 heaven over it all. Sure I'll have times of being grumpy but it is so fun watching so many kids running and playing. This is the first time I've had so many due all at the same time though. I think the most I ever had kid the same day was 5.
Oh Rodger my advise right now is stay away from those black ones lol with little sparkles in the bathroom I'm pretty anti black goats right now lol but for some reason black is the it thing this year. I've always had people wanting to be on my waiting list for dapples, mainly black dapples but I have 3 wanting just straight black. But you watch I won't have any this year lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Seems to go that way doesn't it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well 56 more to go  lulu aborted a buckling this morning. Poor girl just had a ear hanging out and when I went to help realized it was upside down. Honestly if it was going to be born upside down I'm ok with it coming out now then when it's 2 weeks bigger. It wasn't all that fun getting the little guy out as it was. But again another thing thrown in the loop. Right now I'm just going to assume she might have been hit since she is lower on the scale and hope maybe that's the end of all bad that will happen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost one. Hope the rest go well.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aw man  Hopefully the rest will do ok!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm sorry. I hope the rest of your girls do good.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Oh no I'm so sorry!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

It will be so cool seeing all those babies running and jumping in a few weeks!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She's really not missing a beat so it could be worse. By the time I took a shower and got dressed she was back eating.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh man that's not good I hope this is all the bad you have to deal with.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So sorry you lost this one! It can only get better from here. You'll have lots of bouncing healthy babies SOON.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck! Can't wait to see all your healthy bouncing babies!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry for the loss, those darn big boer girls can be such jerks to each other (assuming she got hit). Makes me cringe just watching mine eat. 

Maybe you just had to get the one difficulty out of the way right away, so the rest can be smooth sailing.

Feel free to send a few of your black or dapple girls up here if you ever feel like taking a trip to middle of nowhere , I've been having a tough time locating any up here.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You know if that's the loss I am going to have I will take it. It's hard loosing kids but it is totally heart breaking loosing my does. So really although I'm bummed about it I'm ok with the out come.
Oh lstein I hear ya!!! For the most part they are not to bad. They all know who the evil ones are and give them their space but there are still times when the bottom ones are eating and don't realize the brats are wanting to eat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Couldn't of said it better, that is how I feel too 
I am sorry for the loss.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

One week to go!!!  and since bugs once went a week early my nightly checks start tonight!! I just got done cleaning and getting stalls ready and now I just have to stock the house full of food and I'm ready for this. 
Still haven't gotten my camera charger. I got the wrong one the first time so hopefully I get the right one soon!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Yayyyy! Super excited to see what you have! I'm gonna have to stay away until they are all sold because I know I am going to want one now that I know you are only a couple of hours away from me lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> Yayyyy! Super excited to see what you have! I'm gonna have to stay away until they are all sold because I know I am going to want one now that I know you are only a couple of hours away from me lol


Oh I could make it worse and tell you where my brother that lives up here works lol but I find myself not even looking up towns of where a goat is for sale because I know I can use that as a excuse. Once I find out I can usually find a way to make it happen and this year I'm gonna attempt to be good and not buy anything lol
Thank you Pam! I'm sure now that I'm ready they will all go on day 155, especially since a storm is coming in that day


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

You gotta tell me now! We really do want to get about two more does before the end of the year. But I really don't want to buy from the breeders I've got my stock from now. They have great goats I just need different blood lines if I want to end up keeping anything of my own lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol he works in temucla. 
That's the problem I ran into also. Especially with the one line I had on my old buck. Max boer goat dapple $ dude. I totally should have looked into that more before I bought him. But I can't complain he was a awesome buck. But I just bought semen from someone that had a deal on 4 different bucks so hopefully I will get some new lines for out here without having to pay crazy shipping prices on a actual buck. Plus with the difference between my home grown buck and these two dapples I will hopefully have a calmer more easy to handle buck!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh you just made it so much worse lol  If he could haul down here then it's a done deal in my mind! I'll definitely be keeping my eye out now!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't see why he wouldn't. He has hauled goats to me before so it would just be the other way around lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well in the 20 minutes it took me to go pick kids up from school xena went from showing no signs of kidding to 3 kids still in the sack dead  kinda POed and sad right now


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aw man  Sorry you lost them.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry you are having such a bad run of luck.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

So sorry! Sending good vibes your way for the rest!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys. I try and find the good in things and I guess I can say at least it was her aborting :/ my average right now just sucks. 4 out of 4 are dead boys. Nutters is awful slow today and I was really hoping she would go so I could give xena one. She may have been a clueless dumb butt but she sure is sad


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh man! So sorry to hear about more losses. I lost my first kids a few weeks ago and it is so sad. Hopefully you have some healthy babies soon to swing the trend the other way! Your goats are gorgeous!! What do you do with all those kids??


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you! I sure hope so too! Right now I'm telling myself ok the bad is over with smooth sailing now but we shall see. Still no kids for xena but I milked her and she cleaned me from head to toe  so if someone gives me a kid soon I'm pretty sure I can make her take it.
Most of the girls go for breeding stock. A few of the boys are lucky and to as breeding bucks, I have a huge list of people wanting bucks this year. But still the majority of them go to butcher. I also met a guy that has a petting zoo and he wants a few so if I have any sweet wethers I'll probably give him a deal on those.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, this year, has been so devastating, not fair.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know so many people had so many kinds of issues this year so I'm really trying not to take it to hard. Right now I'm just kinda like someone please give me a live kid here!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Anyone else looking like they'll go really soon?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I know I'm getting worried for my doe Ella cause I have no clue when her due date is cause I bought her thinking she was a virgin but sure enough she's got an udder! Sorry about all the dead kids. Hopefully all your others have lots of kids and the genders you want!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know, 

I am praying for all goats to have healthy kiddings from now on. 
We all need a break from the bad, please, I am asking nicely????


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol I know! And it's amazing, and sad to see all the people across the map having it had. Are you done kidding?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, I am.

In the past, normally I had only occasional losses, scattered throughout the years. 
This year, I have had major loss, then all the years combined, since I started goat breeding. 
I do not like any loss, of any kind, let alone this much and yes, it is all over the US. Very sad.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so sorry Pam you had such a hard go of it. My heart is broke for you and I hope things get a lot better now that kidding is over. 
I have two girls that are off today, there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with them.....isn't that sad I look for signs of them croaking before kidding. But I don't want to jinx anything here so I'll just leave these pictures of McGee (red) and nutters (butt shot) here. Nutters has been screwing with me for days so not holding my breath on anything out of her but this is new for McGee. Usually she just lays and moans as her sign of even being bred lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Photos aren't showing for me :?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Last year we had LOTS of rain in Texas and lots of problems with stillborn babies. :scratch:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Did you ever find out why the still born? Just had 2 more. Kids are in the fridge this time and I'm taking them on the 3 hour trip to go see what the hell is going on! The only thing odd is a really thick sack and very small kids. She was due in 2 days so not preemies and not really getting what's going on here.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry Suzanne I'm slowly loosing my mind and forgot the pics


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh man. I hope you get some answers!


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Texas A & M tested for all diseases and didn't find anything. I think maybe it was selenium and vitamin E deficiency. This year in addition to BoSe shots, I also gave vitamin E squeezed into tangerine peels for the last three weeks of pregnancy. So far, two kidded and had two healthy kids each a few weeks ago. One had them while I was at work and had them cleaned and fed before I got home!! My stomach was in knots that last week because I was expecting dead babies again...

I don't know if the E made a difference or not. The rest of the girls are due this summer, so I won't know anything else until then. 

Last year during spring and into summer, we had flood after flood in southeast Texas. I know that affects the mineral levels in the grass. I wonder what else it does!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Ah, dang. That sucks! If you can save the placenta and refrigerate that too, it may be helpful for diagnoses. My vet also had me pull blood on the doe that miscarried/aborted/kidded too early and said we could draw blood 2-4 weeks later as an additional diagnostic if needed...If you can do that, it probably wouldn't hurt.

I hope you get some answers and am sending some more good vibes your way!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I followed her around and got one of the placentas, she's working on a second. I'm not sure why I'm blessed with two all the time.
Thank you jschies!!! I've been looking and looking since I replied and I have it down to maybe listeriosis or selenium. Xena never lost all of her placenta, and the sacks have been super thick which is selenium. I'm thinking listeriosis because I had 2 does show signs of polio which I treated for both, saved one lost the other, months apart, then lost another to really bad Scours a week after that. Add in the three kiddings list and that's what I got. Or heck if I know could be parasites or cocci too. But they did a liver biopsy on a kid I lost last year (cocci) and they gave me the levels of minerals found so fingers are totally crossed they give me a answer. I did under dose them a month or so ago on BOSE. 
And thank you Pippas I'll just draw the blood to be on the safe side. Not really wanting to be gone all day taking these down but what's the point in staying home right now so I'll do the blood so I don't have to go back down there


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Good luck. I hope that you get some answers that help!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Man I am so sorry things are going this way. I hope you get some live kids soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent, healthy babies and mamma's.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok got everything dropped off. Hopefully I'll have some kind of answer soon. All seems to be calm at this very moment so hopefully it stays that way. I don't have the energy for anything today lol but hey I'll go ahead and post some live kids if I ever get them :/


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Sure hope you get some live babies soon to make it all better. Is your official date about now or ?

It really is the year for random, accidental, and unexplained deaths; I cant wait till I'm done, just 4 to go for this first batch.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Due date is March 22. Praying for ya


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I bet your looking forward to the end! I sure am already! Yes they are due the 22 and on, McGee and lulu were the 22 I didn't have a date on xena but her kids were to term. A lady I help out lost a doe Last Sunday night and took it in Monday and just got the results back so this will be a slow week.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Not great pics but here are short cakes girls  there was 3 but lost the boy, girls came out wiggling and coughing and I burst into tears from joy! Gave them a shot of Bose and got them to nurse some and because I am taking no chances I got a dryer and dried them! They can't stand yet so will go out and feed them all night long. If all goes well I'll have better pics in the AM


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am glad you finally have some live kids congrats. Sorry about the boy tho.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh gosh me too! And in just 3 hours they are even more alive and healthy. I was a little worried to take my little nap. I'm gonna not let the boy get me down, I fixed my first breech, boy was that scary feeling two hawks, I have two healthy girls and it doesn't seem as though I killed shortcake so I'll take it


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh yay!!!!!!! :leap::leap::leap:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So glad for good news!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy for you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bugs just had a healthy boy! Now that I have some live kids I'm 99% sure I'm dealing with selenium issue and maybe junk feed since these babies are TINY 
But here is short cakes kids
Ears








And no ears lol







Hopefully I get my battery charger for my camera soon!! I hate these pics but it's raining so can't take them out for any light :/


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats on the babies! 

I had a couple that look quite similar in shape too, I'm thinking along the same lines. Thankfully they seem to have evened out a bit after a week or two. The ones that had them are lowest in pecking order, and I have more does this year but didn't increase how many feeders, etc I have. Definitely on the to do list.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats. Glad all is well.  :fireworks:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Break time!!! 
Latein so far these are my more dominate does, I've had that happen with the lower ones especially first timers but it shouldn't be like that with these ones. Shortcake is the meanest of them all, dang dairy horns, and no one pushes her around. I thought that though with xenas but it's not fitting with these ones  I think if I don't get a answer I'll be insane by the end of the week trying to think of what's going on.
But these thick sacks are such a pain in the rump! I've had to break every single one. Bugs had 2 then diva went into labor so had to deal with that and then move her cold kid out of the wet grass. Came back and bugs had a third but the stupid sack was on it  diva had 2 more. By that time the first one got cold so had to put her in the sink. Almost have her to 100 and then we will go meet McGee and see if she wants to be her mommy. Every time a kid cries she screams bloody murder so I'm not holding my breath but fingers are crossed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope it ends up OK. :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She didn't want her. Here is bugs red buck and dapple girl








And divas triplet girls


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

They are sooo cute!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you! If this stupid wind ever stops I'm gonna try and get better pictures of them


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I just saw your pictures on Facebook omg so cute!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah that was not a good idea  bugs little dapple girl took off on me and man for a little one she was fast. I'm gonna blame it on having blisters on my feet though lol the others were just so laid back and curious about the outside world. But I have 2 stalled that are acting off and I don't want to chance the wind we are having so that leaves one stall open and after that they will get their wish of checking out the world lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute. 

They can be hard to catch, it is frustrating when you think you got a hold of them, then they slip through your fingers and get away. OK, who put the oil on that kid, LOL.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes it was and a dog on the outside of the fence that really really wanted to see why I was chasing it lol 
Isn't that kid so goofy looking!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Love the kids!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They are looking great so far pal.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you! They seemed to have had some kind of party between 4-7 because I walked out there and all the kids and moms were out of their stalls and babies were bouncing everywhere! Laughing first thing in the morning is always nice


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love it they sure keep us on our toes. Laughing is always good.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Trust me I do NOT like them keeping me on my toes! If I'm not in a mental hospital by the end of all this I will be very surprised!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow Jessica I missed this thread!!! Haven't been on GS much lately. Life lol.

I'm so sorry for all you've gone through!!!! Wow. Reading what others have gone through it's a awful year!

I have two due in June. Hoping we don't have problems but sure sounds like a lot of people have had awful years this year!!

You got some beautiful babies!!!! Congrats! Love the colors!! I can't wait to see what we get this year. Love babies!!!

Will keep watching your thread to see what other colors you all get!

Tami


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope you don't either! I wouldn't wish this bad on anyone. I've made two trips down to UC Davis and they have 3 kids and a placenta because I'm having a hard time that I'm just simply having bad luck so hopefully it comes back something that I can fix. Although two nights ago I spent 4 hours untangling trips and killing them and almost mom in the process so maybe I just seem to have angered someone and they are secretly a witch and cursed me. I don't know I just want it over.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh wow I'm so sorry you guys are going through all this!!! Yikes!!
Hopefully the rest will kid without trouble!
How many more to go?
How many triplets have you had so far this yr?
I hate more than two. It always seems to spell trouble! Ugh.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I hate more then 2 as well! But I also hate bottle babies. Last year I just let the does keep the kids and helped her out that way they were not full time bottle kids. That back fired so badly! Most did great but one they chewed her up so badly and she got mastitis. I treated her and got her over it but now that she's getting close to kid I see she only has half a udder.
Well your just gonna make me air my dirty laundry here huh lol I think I have 51 left to go. Two I'm pretty sure did not breed. One is the one that got really sick with a chest infection and the other one is getting a bit old. I've had 5 sets of triplets so far, so that's 5 out of 7.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok since it seems I didn't kill the little guys by giving them oxytocin here we have rainbow dash twin bucks. Other then super thick sacks it was a perfect kidding! Presented perfect, nice big and healthy, she pushed them out fast and they were trying to nurse on me while helping clean them off.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe they are so cute Jessica! Wow 51 more to go? 5 sets of triplets? Yikes! Hang in there! Bet there are more triplets on their way. All same buck?

Wow wonder why so many triplets!? Is this normal for your does to throw so many?

Tami


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No this is not normal! lol I think the most I have had for the whole year is 4 sets of triples. What is scary is these are not even the ones that look huge to me so I don't want to know what's in those huge girls. The only thing I can figure maybe is feed ??? I'll have to wait till the kids get up to look at my books to give you exact numbers but for the most part I had a triplet here or there. Then for two years I got a deal on hay that was alfalfa but it had a weed called lambs quarter in it, which when I had looked it up at the time it is high in protein as long as cut at the right time. That jumped my trips up a little and I 3 sets of quads in those two years. First quads I've ever had. This year though (well last year during breeding) they are getting hay my parents grew which tested just below dairy quality. I didn't flush them I don't give them grain so that's gotta be what it is.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow that's a lot of kids! They sure are cute when they're jumping around tho!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a lot, wow. 

Congrats on the kiddo's, glad it went well, they are very cute.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok you got me curious and in 2015 I had 8 out of 47 does. Right now it seems like a lot but guess we will see how it goes. I have 6 out there I have no doubt have triplets in them or they are gonna fool me big time


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And because it was cute here's a pic of short cakes no ears


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

that's adorable!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She is such a good mommy! She has raised many adopted babies.
Well Mona had twins, lost one, nutters had trips, one wouldn't breath so just held him by the back legs and beat the poor little guy and he's alive!! All bucks today. Was really crossing my fingers for a girl out of nutters so I can send her down the road. It's not overly fun trying to save a kid with a doe hooking and biting me. But every bruise was worth it!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And kaykay gave me a single right in time!! She now has one of nutters so she now has 2 lol I said I was not leaving 3 on a doe any more and boy do I mean it, I'm giving them away left and right


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad things are going better!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So far, but I'm not gonna let my guard down till it's all over


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't blame you.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Monas buckling








Nutters bucklings





















Kaykay doeling


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Such nice big kids, and the spots!!! I really like that brown one too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I am so happy for you that things are better!!! Did you change anything or give them anything, or did the problems just stop??


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you! I am pretty much just living with them so I can break sacks and get their face cleared as fast as I can. Mona actually had 2 but she was fast on the first one. Nutters third one I dropped my toe nail clippers (I'm using the handle to break the sacks) and couldn't find it, and almost lost him. 
I have a vet appointment Thursday for the little girl with a broken leg, Ive been stressing over having to go and leave everyone, but my dad told me don't worry they will come down and watch them for me.....a 6 hour drive!!! Dang old cattle rancher doesn't like my goats at all huh lol
But I am hoping I have the necropsy results back by then and if everyone needs something like a round of antibiotics I can get it from him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys  and mister throws the sweets babies. They all are always happy to see me and even forgave me fast on the ear tagging  since I'm throwing kids left and right to different moms I better stay on top of who's who.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They are looking awesome congrats


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Roger!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Adorable kids! I love all of the black and white ones. Especially that spotted doeling! Wowza! Glad things are going better for you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you cbrossard! She is a flashy little thing! And last year the same breeding I got a little red doeling out of her lol I have to say that is my favorite thing about colors it's always different.
Well it's official! I simply just have bad luck or a curse on me. The new thing is heads only. I don't do that well on a good day. But my some lucky line of the stars everyone is ok. Sissy had 2 HUGE bucklings (of course both those were heads first) and Carmella gave me a boy and a girl. We have freak high winds right now and it's getting dark so pics tomorrow


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I am glad it turned out well even if they were head first.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Me too! Sissy is my buddy and also one of best does so it would have been totally heart breaking if I lost her. The kid, I'm just shocked the little guy made it and is acting like nothing happened


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok here is Carmella's boy (with his stupid tube ear!!)








And girl with perfect ears lol








Sissys boys














And just pulled a jumbo kid from BonBon 








I have another FF, Pebbles off by herself and 3 that had a little string hanging out. Told them it's a beautiful day and if they were all gonna go at once today is the day to do it!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm shamelessly adding a lot of these names to my "Master Name List" lol.

Also really like all the variety in colors you are getting.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh don't worry I do the same thing! It's hard coming up with names! I've even recycled a few lol 
Thank you! I was just talking to my husband about the different colors, even the same breeding they come out different every time. I think that's what makes it so much fun! Even when the kids don't come out super flashy


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well today was the day I guess lol 
Here's a better pic or BonBons buck 








Storms red buckling and black dapple paint lamancha 








Pixies, not sure what to call it lol it's brown with black spots or maybe the other way around buckling 







Pinkies red dapple doeling and red buckling








And pebbles black buck and black dapple doeling AND yoshis first kids


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh wow, tons of babies!!!! Glad they're all alive and well


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It's slowly getting better.......well I have one thinking about it right now (4am) but I guess she didn't get the same memo the others did that we do all this after the sun comes up and before it goes down lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is OK.

All the babies are really cute, congrats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you! So far 7 today will get pics when I catch up on chores


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! So many adorable kids! Glad things are going ok again too!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohhhh they are so adorable Jessica!!! Wow can't believe all your babies this year!!!! Lots!!!
Hope all continues to go really well!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you! I'm up to 13 today, 3 sets of triplets (hair pull) and I think 3 more to go. I did get my report back on the necropsy and they found a small trace amount of ecoli on the placenta and negative for every abortion disease. Live Analysis was good EXCEPT they didn't do selenium! I've been giving the kids bose, a lot of placentas trying to be retained and weak ankles and I've been giving bose at birth and they haven't croaked so I'm going with lack of selenium


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't believe they didn't test for selenium deficiency!!!
Ugh. So it's just a guess that's what the issue is then huh? But more than likely that's a issue. We've had tons of rain and snow too this year!!! Supposed to have a few days of decent weather next few days so I'm headed outside to wk today! I'm so tired of wet!
Lol! Summer where are you?? lol can't get here soon enough for me!!!! Hope it's a long summer!

Tami


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know I'm so disappointed but I think it's safe to say it's selenium. I have weak ankles and back legs that just don't stay right. I have one little guy that is dragging his back legs :/
Well pictures are on hold for now. It's been CRAZY the last two days. I had 18 one day and 15 yesterday. It was so windy so I was just moving moms with wet kids in and dry kids out. St this point I'm not even sure who goes to who but will try and get that figured out today if it's slow. I've had 15 sets of triplets and a set of quads. Sadly the quads is out of my doe that I let raise her triplets last year and they chewed her up badly and she got mastitis and even though I worked on her list half her udder. But I THINK I have a gal that will buy all my extras so that will be so much help.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!!! No worries! Your busy!!! So just catch us all up on what's going on when you have time....maybe a month from now! 
That would be wayyyy too many babies for me at one time!!! I would be so overwhelmed!! Lol. 
I'm amazed how you can do that!! We are a small scale farm here tho. 
Hope all continues to go well!! 
Pictures when you have time. 

Yes it sounds like selenium deficiency for sure!!!

Hope you all get rest this weekend!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey it was a slow day, only 7 and 3 I woke up and found lol I did get this one today






those were the three I found this morning. But as I was sitting there waiting for baby 6 and 7 to be born I realized a few of the kids I've had had had a sex change along the way  so when I do get pictures I will make sure to double check what they are. Pebbles that I already posted with the dapple girl and black boy, yeah....no, it's twin girls.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How cute and that's too funny! You can't look to quick!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have done that before. Last year I had triplets bucks out of martini until one squatted to pee.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol. That's what sleep deprivation does!!!! Lol. Long days and nites you guys have had for awhile now! Oh Jessica they are beautiful!!!! Congratulations!!!

How many more to go?

Tami


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey, I didn't miss, or I guess in this case imagine parts, it changed in me  lol that's my story and I'm so sticking to it lol.
I have 20 more does to go. 3 are due in July though. The plan today is tag kids (and get pictures) move the boys to their pens since it finally dried out and shoot all the moms and kids out of the kidding area and bring the pregos in. That way I don't have to walk the whole dang pen looking for the ones due or the ones I don't have a date on. The no dates are the ones that drive me nuts!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok here's what I have minus the ones from yesterday 







Patches buck







Patches doe







Ava doeling







Ava's doeling.....she also had a buckling but I think he got smothered when we had the day of high wind 







Robins doe







Robins buck







Reds buck







Reds doe







Reds buck







Spots buck


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Spots buck







Spots buck







Broadway's buck







Broadway's doe








Chunks doe







Chunks doe







Chunks buck







Snow whites doe







Snow whites doe







Snow whites buck


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Trudys doe







Booboo doe







Booboo doe







Booboo buck







Godiva buck







Godiva doe







Godiva buck







Godiva doe







Spanky doe







Comet doe


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And comets doe

And actually it was very easy to figure out who was who's once I started to really get into it. Most of them all have a little something that is different, it's just when I look out there it looks super overwhelming lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice you sure have a ton of kids.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, they are all so pretty!!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Dang. You are rich with goats. I absolutely have serious goat envy now.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would name Comet's spotted doeling "Stary Night".


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like that name! I'm gonna use it, it fits so perfect because it's just tiny little spots threw out. You always have good names, you were the one who came up with Spankys name 
I do have a ton of kids and I'm so excited about it! In the beginning I really didn't think I would. I was told I had Qfever and chlamydia and this and that so I was really getting ready for the sadist kidding ever.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My newest kid is a mirror image lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Spots and Ava's kids are my favorites so far. Trudys doe is really interesting colors!
Godiva had some interesting colors too!
Comet is a pretty doe! Where did you buy her from?
Wow 20 more does due?? That's amazing!
I can't believe how many kids you have! If you have a waiting list for babies tho you will have them sold quick! 
Pretty babies!!
Congrats Jessica!
Glad it dried out! We are supposed to dry out too over the next few days. So that's a good thing!
Hope kidding continues to go well!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow! I think I'm seeing spots after all those pics, lol. Beautiful kids! Congrats


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh how funny Jill! She is total opposite lol if it's a boy we should breed them together and see what happens  
Spots kids are probably my favorite body wise. They are just so massive and thick. The paint is one of the three that changed their sex on me  I thought it was a girl. After that though I double checked the dapple to see if just maybe it was really a girl but no such luck :/ 
Ava's dapple is a bottle baby, itty bitty. She was 3# when she was born and is probably the most spunky one of them all lol Godivas girls are bottle babies too. I love godivas lines and everything about her other then her half a udder now  but now that I have 4 girls from her I'm going to cull her after I wean her buck. I detest bottle kids but now at least it doesn't feel like a total loss of money since this is only her second kidding.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

What does Godiva look like? Why don't you sell her as a pasture friend for livestock? I know I'm weird but I couldn't cull. I love boers so much. They are such a neat breed. 
I know people cull. I just figure there are so many people who would love to have a pasture goat.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She had cute babies!
You have a ton of really pretty babies!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is Godiva








I really haven't decided one way or another on her to be honest, I know she will be culled one day it's just kinda ripping my heart out because she's so young and so nice (looking so not sweet)
The problem I have found with 'pet' homes or even people just starting out is it breaks my heart when people learn things the hard way with one of my goats. I know this is not every single case but enough that I actually feel better knowing any of my goats go to slaughter over a bad home. This one gal I sold to one year was so lazy she didn't dig trenches or but a cover up, even a piece of tin or a tarp in the corner and one of my does was covered in mud and kidding in it and it was so bad the kids drowned. But she has done nothing wrong, she's a good mom and other then giving me litters and can only support one she does nothing wrong and doesn't serve anything bad


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

So she isn't a sweet doe? Thought you said that. Is she flighty not friendly?

Yeah I understand. I know it's never a sure thing on their homes and what they are like. 
Not selling them cheap usually ensures they aren't eaten. Usually. 
But if she can support one baby she still can have babies. And she could make someone a nice pet. She's beautiful Jessica! What a pretty girl she is!!

You gotta do what you have to do. Just figured if she's throwing pretty babies she must be pretty. Yep she is!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She is happiest being left alone. When I was milking that half clearing up the mastitis last year pretty much all trust went down the drain, but still If I get her cornered and I stay her name in a strong voice she will hold still and let me get my hands on her. Honestly what I need to do is just sell the kids as bottle kids. She had 3 last year and raised them all till she got mastitis and then turned around and had quads so she can support herself and probably some income as well. Really it just depends how these kids sell after having such a huge loss at the start. But I already have ones that have royally ticked me off this year so they will be first to go. Like pinkie rejecting her buck or Mona who I chased around for a hour. This just wasn't the year to do things like :/


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Kisses freaky little doelings


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cool!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Kisses freaky little doelings
> View attachment 116440
> View attachment 116441


I love her!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh wow. She is just awesome!!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Neat, I've not seen that before.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Me either! I had to ask their grandma if there was some Nigerian hidden in her or something lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think they are wild colored, Oryx colored with dapples.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They are really wild! My son was on baby watch so I could catch up on things (grandma with him) and he tells me she kidded and it was a dark sand stone, or, well you just gotta come see lol they are calicos lol that's what I'm going with. It will be cool to see if the dark turns white though. Usually it does with the boers


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They are cool looking


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

SOLD!!! Lol keith and the kids want to keep them, I'm already keeping 4 so I'm fighting them hard on it, although I could have sold kisses 5X because everyone loved her personality and they wouldn't let me sell her either lol


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow! I've never seen any boers that color!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They are 1/4 Nubian but even then I have had a bunch of those and never seen this either! Their mom is a very light tan with white spots


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

That is interesting about Godiva Jessica. I have a doe that is like that. It is so interesting though, that when she got pregnant, she is a different doe! She likes us and wants attention! She is like a different goat! It is pretty amazing! She is still my most shy goat but much different than she was pre-pregnancy.

Wow those latest doelings are so pretty! Yes they look calico! How pretty they are! I can't wait to see what colors we get this year! June can't be here soon enough! lol.

Tami


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have some that are different when bred too! Some like me more some just down right want nothing to do with me when normally they are by pals. When they are in labor thats when things really get interesting lol I'm always like are we friends are enemy's this round lol
Actually I think ones like her are perfect! Not crazy but not pets and totally manageable. It is so frustrating having half that I trip over and the other that think I'm just the devil. But I'm down to most being in the middle like her and come when I shake a can of grain or grab a tree limb to offer leaves. That makes it super nice and easy to get my hands on the ones I need to


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I had to make sure this little one would live before I shared. It's been 8 days so I think it's safe to say she has a good chance. Cinderella's doeling, I'm not sure if my due date was right or not but she kidded 14 days before she was due. Her sister died right away  and she spent 4 days in my closet with a heater just running out every 2-3 hours to eat. But if she does live, which I think she will since she bounces around now, she's a total keeper. So here's Monkey (she sounded like a baby monkey when she was born) 








I also had 3 yesterday but it's a little windy so will let them out and get pics in a few hours, both moms are FF so I figure a little alone time won't hurt them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, praying she continues to thrive.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow that's crazy glad ahe is doing well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I really didn't think she would make it. Cinderella is my sons and I even told him she had a 99% chance of dying, now every day he asks what her chances are lol we are now at a 20% chance.......the kid that needs a answer to everything! But yesterday I opened all the stalls up except for the 2 that are being used and she bounced all over the place so she's doing really well


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok here's the other ones 
Bubbles bucklings 














And Elvira's doeling


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Peanut was only 2 days early but she was only 2 pounds at birth and she made it when I didn't expect her to so there is hope for your little girl. Good luck with all the kids.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I didn't even weigh this one, but she was probably around that if I were to guess. I let her out and about today since it was an ice day and mama had her all over the pen and she kept right up. I went ahead and just stalled them back up tonight but I was over the moon to see she was so out going. And since my friend pointed out tonight that her head looks super big I assure you it really isn't and I'm gonna have to get a new picture lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And another set of quads! So far this doe has had quads every single kidding, this is only her second time with me though. I really thought she was going to have less this year but nope! 








I'll get better pics tomorrow since she seems to think I am the cause of all that is wrong in the world right now lol ungrateful brat!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish you were closer you have had so many all black ones. You know that's my favorite.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

2 bottle babies right here! lol I am ending up with quite a few black ones. I'm not even sure how many of what color I have yet lol I just know I look out there and it's a rainbow of color and I love it!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's awesome


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow she is such a tiny little princess! She is precious!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Black ones are my favorite I had one doe give me at least one black one every kidding I kept one of her doelings that looks so far like she's going to walk in her moms foot steps!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was never really a big fan of black ones. I know it was a big hit not long ago but I really didn't get into it that much. Now they really have started to grow on me lol but the few black ones I have are not overly friendly but such great mothers! So I forgive them for their less then friendly personalities lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Black does quads 












.

Bucklings 













Doelings

Ravens buckling







Doeling


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok Easter and the storm are over so here's the new babies







Cinderellas doeling, this is that preemies cousin, same buck, it's already 2X bigger lol







Fancys doeling, she was a triplet but one was DOA and the other I'm not sure what happened but she only lived for a day



















Kenzie's bucklings













Dutches red headed doeling and white buckling. 
ALMOST DONE!!! So far the 3 doelings that the buck broke into for July kids are showing no signs of being bred so I'm a little thrilled about that


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Cute kids! And boy do I hate it when bucks break out they are just so stuborn!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Me too! But it was my fault. The extension cord for the hot fence got wet so I unplugged it and didn't plug It back in. So as mad as I am it's also at me too


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't been on the board much, been crazy busy, and getting over being sick. I'm sitting here waiting for my daughter (prom lol), and looked through all 21 pages lol! all I can say is WOW! You have been on quite a roller coaster ride! I can't even pick a favorite baby, because they are all adorable! You have every size, and color lol! I am sorry about the rough start, and the losses, but it sounds like your doing good and the triplets and quads are making up for it! 

I have to ask, how do you stay sane? I'd be a complete mental mess, I'd have to be on meds, and in a straight jacket part of the day strapped to the wall with ear plugs, and a blind fold lol
I just can't imagine having so many born in such a short time frame. It's been a crazy year for so many people. I know when our kidding season started it was awful. We ended up only getting kids from 3 of 4 does, lost the one doe, and now we have 1 doe left who is most likely due on May 31st, and I am a nervous wreck, looking for any sign of trouble. I hope she has no issues so I am not so paranoid!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol it got rough there for a bit, the day they seemed to all kid. I only have a few stalls which is why I go with spring kidding but the weather was terrible, mainly just the high winds. If it wasn't for that and the stupid sacks not breaking it would have been fine! Most didn't need any help but having to be there and then move them as fast as I could, well in happy it's over lol now the weather is great and I only have 4 more to go lol but it seems my bad luck is coming to a end and I got deposits on 10 yesterday and then they messaged me when they got home and said they also decided on the two they were going back and forth on so if it keeps it up it will make up for the bad and crazy lol
I have my fingers crossed for your last girl. I know you've had a hard time as well and I wouldn't wish that on anyone, you probably had it worse with the loss of your doe. I tried to look on the bright side of things and I kept telling myself at least my girls are fine, so you got double hit


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Stars waited for a nice cool day  black doeling and white buckling. 3 more to go and doelings are still not looking bred for July kids YAY!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## KansasRev (Apr 28, 2017)

You should rename your ranch: Dapple Paradise Ranch 
-We'll make you see Spots!-


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol I got a lot of color this year. This is the first year in a long time I've known what kid is what just by looking at them and not having to look up their tag numbers. A few of the black ones I have to get up close and look for their little white or orange mark but still can tell


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha! Bet you all thought I was done lol

Diamonds 98% bucklings. I have checked and checked and sadly no sex changing going on. I have worked so hard for these kids  these are her first kids in 3 years. The first time she didn't breed I thought she was to fat and needed bose so gave her a diet and bose. The next year she kept coming into heat and was ready to cull her then I found out about cystic ovaries but not till the end of the season so bad to wait again. This year I was on it and had to treat her twice but it worked!














Now I'm down to one for sure bred, one that I think the blood test was wrong about, and so far one of the 3 yearlings is making a udder so she is due July 8th :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, love his markings and color.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you! They are 2 different boys, she would be in so much deep trouble if I only got one lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok number 111 a doeling and 112 buckling. I THINK I just have one doe left in 2-3 weeks lol


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow. Simply Marvellous.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys! I just wish she had them when it was 70 not 110  I already had to bring the girl in the house to cool off. The more I think about it the more I'm set on changing to dreaded winter kidding


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How cold is winter?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

What part of CA?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love, love the coloring, beautiful, congrats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Pam! Central California, between Fresno/Madera and yosemite. Rodger honestly not that cold to be honest. We may have half the winter get to freezing at night, usually the coldest is 18 but that is very few and far between. The biggest issue has always been shelter. Right now all I have is 6 stalls which works for my spring kidding. Only if the weather changes or if I have a clueless first timer will I put one in a stall. Other then that I have just enough shelter for the does I have no extra but Since I plan on being very good on not buying anything this year I can put all my money I get off of kids to shelter and the plans I made up I'll have another 'barn' that will hold 30 stalls. So if I split up the does so they kid a little more apart it should work out. I just worry about dumb new borns staggering out into the rain and cold and can't figure out how to get back in.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I dont know if this will work for you, but, I live in SoCal in the high desert. I put up misters on the fence and and for the barn, I put up an old swamp cooler. But we have dry heat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my phone hates me trying to reply to you! I have tried 2X now and it takes it away! 
Usually we have a dry heat too, I'm in the hills, not quite the mountains but we did get a thunder storm last night so even my does are suffering today. With the so called barn I'm planning on making Its going to be those tarp car ports, and I'm going to make it so I can put up and remove the stalls as needed and throw a shade cloth on during the summer so it would be super easy to put misters up! Hang on I have more to say but better send


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I also find though that me and heat are just no longer friends. I'm selling kids right now and it's killing me gathering them up. The more I think about it I think winter is the way to go  just gotta figure out a way to set up a futon and a heat blanket for myself lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I was gonna say I know you don't like cold at all so I was wondering how you would do with winter babies. The only other option I have is keep breeding at the same time you do but take the bucks out at a certain time and whoever doesn't get bred waits till the next year or is culled. Winter babies might be too big by fair time and might not sell as well if that's the market your after. Just some things to think about. I wish I could have spring kids because I had 3 does kid in May a few years ago and it was awesome but they were too small for 4-H and I had a horrible time selling them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If I could do it it would be fall kids! I loved the year I had fall kids. They grew great and sold great because not to many people have fall kids. The only way I got those though was by breeding them right back and I won't do that any more. Right now I'm thinking February kids. That would been after January which is the coldest month and sell in may which is warm but not bake you to death. 
The fairs around here, the three closest is first of April, first of September and October, oh! There's another one the second week of September. My son can only show at the April and first part of September one. I honestly don't care about selling show wethers. Actually after today I'm about ready to do sale yard sells lol but that's a whole other story. Back on track even then for those other fairs they are looking for kids born in January. I'll sell show wethers but I won't go out of my way to do it. I figure disbud and if someone calls me great if not butcher boys


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Your babies are soooooo adorable Jessica!!!
We are due any day! They are keeping us waiting!!! Lol

Tami


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol I keep waiting to see yours, but I know how mine drive me nuts so wasn't going to bring it up just yet lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And I'm done......I think. The last one is still showing no signs of kidding and in 5 days would be the latest she would go so I think it's safe to say I'm done. 
So gypsy X yoshi 100% buckling


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet you are happy to be done.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Now you can relax.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Crazy to think you just got done and I just started breeding


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh the picture didn't load! 
Yes I'm so happy to be done! I usually don't go this long but with so much rain it flooded their pen. But gypsy is the result of yoshi getting threw the fence. 
I'm for sure breeding for winter kids (gypsy will be held back) and since I have some kind of mental illness I now have another buck so not so many girls per buck so they all SHOULD be covered the first time they come into heat. Mister had 45 does to cover and he will drop to 25. Yoshi will get more since he did prove himself to produce nice kids. I always hate giving new bucks too many girls when I don't know what they will come out like lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray for more babies!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He looks nice

Sent from my SM-G930V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

